# Pedigrees



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but it sounds interesting. Sorry if it's really confusing.

Pedigree:

Paternal
FatherMcCullough's Travlen Doodle 
Grandfather CH Seransil Polar Pride AM/CAN 
Great Grandfather CH Seransil The Next Generation
Great Great Grandpa CAN/MEX/AM/INT Sharbelle One Moment In Time 
Great Great Great Gpa AM/CAN CH Trelarken's Turn Back Time TP 
GGGG GpaAM CH Whisperland's On A Carousel TP
GGGG Gma CAN CH Trelarken's Deliverance AM CD
GGG Gma Sharbelle Autumn Violet 
GGGG Gpa AM CH Signature On File At Pinafore 
GGGG Gma Sharbelle Rosemarin 
GG Gma CH Seransil Pinafore Angel Anthem
GGG Gpa AM CH Maestoso's Comic Relief 
GGGG GpaAM CAN CH Lemerle Travellin' Lite 
GGGG GmaFreeland's Fawn 
GGG GmaAM/CAN CH Pinafore Allways An Angel 
GGGG Gpa AM CH Signature On File At Pinafore 
GGGG Gma AM CH Allegra Angel In Dis Giz 
Great Gma CAN CH Seransil Pinafore Kandikain CD (grandma)
GG Gpa AM CH Maestoso's Comic Relief 
GGG Gpa AM CAN CH Lemerle Travellin' Lite
GGG Gma Freeland's Fawn
GG Gma AM/CAN CH Pinafore Allways An Angel
GGG Gpa AM CH Signature On File At Pinafore
GGG Gma AM CH Allegra Angel in Dis Giz

Gma Gibson's Serenity
G Gpa CH Versailles Color Me Bad
GG Gpa AM CH Jateko Ghostrider In The Sky 
GGG Gpa AM CH Jateko Remington Steele
GGG Gma Vulcan Silver PossumGma 
G Gma Matisse Extra Fancy
GG Gpa AM CH Matisse Hi Ho Silver 
GGG Gpa AM CH Maestoso's Comic Relief
GGG Gma AM CH Piccadilly's Matisse Querida
GG Gma AM CH Lemerle Matisse Cote D'azure
GGG Gpa AM/LUX CH Pinafore Prestidigitation
GGG Gma AM/CAN CH Lemerle French Silk TP

Maternal
Mom Mac's Cocoa
Gpa Friendships Shiloh Garden
G GpaNATl/INTl/CaN CH Landmark Carob's Delight
GG Gpa AM CH Celest Bronze Knight
GGG Gpa AM CH Valtec Carbonado 
GGG GmaAM CH Celest Marron Glace
GG Gma CAN CH Landmark Maefare Nestle
GGG Gpa AM CH Maefare Barclay TP 
GGG Gma Foxfire's Gabrielle Of Halo 
G Gma Mkm Friendships Joyous Noel
GG Gpa INTl CH Friendships Raiding Saxon 
GGG Gpa Vir Ami Buster 
GGG Gma Prima Hollie Tenere 
GG Gma VET & INTl CH Friendships Mkm Ladywind Too
GGG Gpa INTl CH Friendships Viking Ravenwind 
GGG Gma VET & INT'l CH Friendships Cassandra Too 

Gma Ruby Red O'Shannon
G Gpa Gus Gus O' Shannon
GG Gpa Palmares Rusty Red Of Kimron
GGG Gpa Palmares Robin Red 
GGG Gma Palmares Moonlight Kiss 
GG Gma Sk's Alona Le Black
GGG Gpa Te-Awa's Devilish Black Baron 
GGG Gma Te-Awa's Juscallme Karlee
G Gma Roux Bijou
GG Gpa Mon Ami Le Bon Retrouver 
GGG Gpa Triumph's Gallant Chevalier 
GGG Gma Nadeaus Daisy In Bloom 
GG Gma Bijou Noire Xiii
GGG Gpa Torbec's Big Red Baby 
GGG Gma Hannah's Ebony Destiny


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I just sent for my little guys pedigree... strange for me after having show dogs for many years to have not even asked to see it when i bought him!!! I will post it when I get it though... 

Sherry


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

I just added Ivy to the poodle pedigree database: 
Pedigree: Sharron's Rags to Riches

or search Sharron's Rags to Riches


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Pedigree: Ravissant Lieber Lutetia RN


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting - Poppy is a Seabrook pup. Their dogs figure in most of the toy red and apricot lines in the UK. I must get round to putting her pedigree on the database.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's Kitty's pedigree; and the first 7 pages of more than 60 that I have of her ancestors (for 10 generations). 
Carole


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Carole, I just love your pictorial pedigrees! Apart from Snapper (of course), the common ancestor I see is Bibelot's Clean as a Whistle.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Dogsinstyle*: Both Millie and Henry and your Kitty have Eaton Affirmed in common. From what I have heard though, this is no surprise! Apparently he is in many, many pedigrees.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Many well recognized beautiful dogs in this diverse pedigree. Gorgeous photos and I like the way you advertised it in your post.
I have several of these dogs in my pedigrees as well.
Ch. Ted El Halo Jetsetter was my foundation female's grandsire. He was a to die for dog and way ahead of his time a great winner with wonderful temperament and produced same. He is one of my all time favorite .


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, J.B is Ali's great grandsire also. Ali is the first of 5 generations still living here, and if I breed Runway to the Russian dog this fall, that will be the 6th generation.
Carole


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

calidani said:


> Gma Ruby Red O'Shannon
> G Gpa Gus Gus O' Shannon
> GG Gpa Palmares Rusty Red Of Kimron
> GGG Gpa Palmares Robin Red
> ...


Enzo had that sire in red 

Nothing special about my boys pedigree which is the case with most reds. 
Here is his pedigree 

Pedigree: UKC CH Ferrari's California Red Click 5 gen to get more ancestors


He has some nice dogs in there at the very back who where black dogs


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

What a great and fun thread  !!!!! Jak thanks for starting it : ))) !!!! I really hope it will continue to "grow" : ))!!! It was so interesting to read every one of them !!! 

*Dogsinstyle* - that is just wonderful what you have done with a pedigree and collecting photos :coffol: What a great idea !!!

I tried very hard to read small letters below that beautiful black that stands above the Zarzoros dog - could you please tell me what his name is : ))) ?! 

Thanks in advance : )))


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay..that didn't work. 


Pedigree for Millie


Sire CH Peckerwood's the Gladiator
SS CH Jalines Donnchada Kodiak
SD Peckerwood Briana of Barelay
SSS CH King's Champagne Taste
SSD CH Jaline's Chorus Line Macarena
SDS CH Greenwyn David Duncan
SDD Peckerwood's Swiss Miss

Dam Lillian's Spring Morning
DS HHR's Lord Greekmyth Cysco
DD Babor's Black Pearl of HHR
DSS Tuscany Park Tom Terrific
DSD HHR's Brown Jenny-O
DDS HHR's Rupert's Black Ace
DSD HHR's Ziggy Zaggy Zoey

I didn't go any further because I am lazy, lol.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Chocolate - I couldn't read yours : ((. It asks for "registration" ... : (


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Henry's Pedigree*

Henry's Pedigree

Sire CH Bar-None Vic-Tori's Mine
SS CH Greenwyn Conner Cameron
SD CH Bar-None Footluz N Fancyfree
SSS CH King's Champagne Taste
SSD CH Greenwyn Georgianna Ginevera
SDS CH Donnchada Willy Be Grand
SDD Donnchada Elegant Eclipse

Dam CH Peckerwood's Jewl of Vic-Tori
DS CH Peckerwood's Man from Lamarka
DD CH Jaline's Hannah of Peckerwood
DSS CH La Marka Nomeolvides
DSD CH Peckerwood's Diamond Lil
DDS CH King's Champagne Taste
DDD CH Jaline's Chorus Line Macarena

Hey this is interesting! It turns out Millie and Henry have grandparents that were siblings!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CH. Ormar Back'N Black (multi group placing junior puppy Ch.
dob. 11/24/09 (male)

Dam: Ch. Unique Ormar What A Babe ( my bitch)
Sire: BISS Am.Ch. HighSpirits Irrefutable (puppy BISS/PCA class winner)
Dam's sire: MBIS, BISS U/K, U.S Ch. Afterglow The Big Tease (Import U.K)
Dam's dam: Ch. Kateisha Pearl Of The Pacific At Unique (Imp. NZ)
Sire's sire: BIS Ch. Barbican Filagree Future (PCA Nationals WD)
Sire's dam: Ch. Syrena Highspirits Soiree
Dam's sire's sire: Swe. Nord. Ch. Torpas It'll be All white
Dam's dam's sire NZ Gr. Ch. Pinafore Pacifica At Kateisha (imp. U.S.A.)
Sire's sire's sire: BISS BIS, Nord. Ch. Avatar Concord
Dam's dam's sire: BIS Ch. Degana Cole Porter

This goes back approx. 3 generations.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Chocolate:
Wanted to mention how much I really like the Bar -None dogs. The breeder is doing a phenomenal job breeding beautiful standards in black and brown.
My friend and stud owner of Ch. HighSpirits Irrefutable who has Ceili, my boy Onyx's full litter sister (stud fee puppy I gave her), has a nice puppy by Ch. Bar None Controversy. Really pretty boy.
This is such a great thread ! thanks to who started it.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> I tried very hard to read small letters below that beautiful black that stands above the Zarzoros dog - could you please tell me what his name is : ))) ?!
> Thanks in advance : )))


Wishpoo, he caught my eye, too--it is Harbovi's Heaven Can Wait for Vanitonia.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is the link to Dexter's pedigree on poodlepedigree. It is a good tutorial in Canadian lines.  

Pedigree: CH Reigate You Say Tomato RN, CD


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Ch. Harbovi's Heaven Can Wait for Vanitonia is the sire of the world famous white standard poodle who was handled by both, Denis McCoy and Randy Garren (the Randen team) to multiple BIS wins and WD at PCA. His name was (he is long dead)
Ch. Maneetas Del Zarzoso Fuego Fatuo, Aka Gordon, and he is behind most white pedigrees as are the LakeCove dogs. Lake Cove dogs were also handled to multi BIS wins especially Treson also by the Randen team. Gordon resided during his sejour and stud career here in the U.S. at Denis McCoy's kennel and I am not sure but later on may have returned to his breeder Carlos Renau of Del Zarzoso Kennels in Madrid, Spain. I believe Gordon was bred to over 100 bitches in the U.S. and I have no idea how many in Europe. Gorgeous dog and produced phenomenally with wonderful temperaments.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasper (Janeva Let The Game Begin)

Sire: AM Can CH Bar-None Dawin Ahead Of The Game
SS: INT, NORDIC CH Avatar Concord
SD: AM CH Bar-None You Go Girl
SSS: SWED/NOR/FIN/DK CH Avion Totaly Foxy At Harbovi
SSD: SWED CH Avatar Biscaya
SDS: AM CH King's Champagne Taste
SDD: AM CH Donnchada We Love Lucy

Dam: Janeva Syrena Highspirits
DS: AM CAN CH Alias Just Give Me That Wink
DD: AM CH Syrena Highspirits Soiree
DSS: AM/CAN CH Carrington Alias Classic
DSD: AM CH Wink's She's Got The Look
DDS: AM/CAN CH Degana Cole Porter TP
DDD: Syrena Friendship Sloop CD OA


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Rockport:
I assume you purchased your puppy from Eve Baltzel, Janeva Poodles. She is friends with Joan Harrigan a breeder friend of mine whose wonderful stud dog Patrick Ch. HighSpirits Irrefutable I used on Lola to produce my Onyx and Ceili, who is owned by Joan. Your pup's pedigree is very nice with many beautiful dogs.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi whitepoodles. Thanks. Yes, that is where Jasper came from. I've met Joan several times. We're usually setup near each other in the grooming area at shows. We also use the same handler.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL Rockporter:
Small world indeed. I adore Joan. I think she is one in a million and the small group of friends they have there to include the LOVELY Pauline Anderson who bred Patrick and Eve Baltzel with her lovely dogs are very nice. I met her briefly when I was last year at Joan's breeding to Patrick.
I heard Eve has a beautiful show puppy now that is doing great in the ring. Joan had such wonderful things to say about Eve's puppy. I believe he is out of a Dawin stud dog.
Enjoy your pup , we are practically cousins..


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

It is a small world indeed! There are 4 of Eve's dogs in the show ring right now that I know of. I believe you're referring to Lute. Lute is Am/Can CH. Dawin Encore x CH. Janeva Forget Me Not Aster. If remembering correctly he is being specialed now. Mia, who I *think* is out of Breezy (Patrick's Sister?), is being shown. I know that Eve is dabbling with Jasper's sister who is a puppy, and I'm showing Jasper. Though Jas and I are on a brief hiatus while he learns better leash manners !

Joan is lovely. I enjoy chatting with her at shows very much. Joan, Helen, Eve, Pauline, Julie... all have been extremely helpful, nice and patient with me!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree they are wonderful and I have had the pleasure of meeting and staying in touch and regular contact with both Pauline and Joan. Pauline prepared a wonderful supper when I was there to breed to Joan's male. 
Actually if you speak to her she will describe to you the HILLARIOUS events that transpired before Lola was bred to Patrick and I always maintain that Pauline is THE BEST hand in town. Grin grin... LOLOL Ask her she will laugh when remembering those days. She did the impossible.. and so did Patrick.. HA !! but Oh the results were great and I am so happy for Joan having Ceili and myself owning Onyx.
Yes it is Lute I was referring to. Beautiful dog.
Best of luck with your show dogs in the ring. I hope to be able to meet you one day when I am in Main at some local shows .


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Enzo had that sire in red
> 
> Nothing special about my boys pedigree which is the case with most reds.
> Here is his pedigree
> ...


Cool. Enzo is such a gorgeous boy.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I really have alot of respect for the color breeders to include reds and apricots for doing such a good job with the limited gene pool in reds especially.
I have a friend in Israel who took her bitch and travelled 12 hours by plane to Cda. in order to breed her girl. I also voted for the petition to include the red into the FCI a while back. 
This is a beautiful color that should get more respect from the black and white stand. poodle breeders. The red breeders have it much harder than we do to maintain quality in the reds.
I would not ever say that your pedigre has no famous dogs in it.. it is harder to have famous dogs in a pedigree emanating from a very difficult color to breed so every dog in a red pedigree in my opinion is worthy as he/she contributes to the red gene pool. The reason that there are no famous dogs in red pedigrees has to do with the fact that reds are not only a difficult color to work with but that some judges do not look past color and to the quality.. Sad but true. I like reds alot, but I would be too worried to embark on a difficult breeding such as the red breeders are faced with with the small gene pool they have to work with. Your dog is LOVELY !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> I really have alot of respect for the color breeders to include reds and apricots for doing such a good job with the limited gene pool in reds especially.
> I have a friend in Israel who took her bitch and travelled 12 hours by plane to Cda. in order to breed her girl. I also voted for the petition to include the red into the FCI a while back.
> This is a beautiful color that should get more respect from the black and white stand. poodle breeders. The red breeders have it much harder than we do to maintain quality in the reds.
> I would not ever say that your pedigre has no famous dogs in it.. it is harder to have famous dogs in a pedigree emanating from a very difficult color to breed so every dog in a red pedigree in my opinion is worthy as he/she contributes to the red gene pool. The reason that there are no famous dogs in red pedigrees has to do with the fact that reds are not only a difficult color to work with but that some judges do not look past color and to the quality.. Sad but true. I like reds alot, but I would be too worried to embark on a difficult breeding such as the red breeders are faced with with the small gene pool they have to work with. Your dog is LOVELY !


When I said his pedigree is nothing special, I did not mean this because he has no famous dogs for ch filled pedigree. I mean this because of most of his ancestors came from BYB that had no clue on what they were doing ( no health testing mixing in browns with reds) ….IMO most red breeders I have seen have pet quality dogs. This is why judges do not pick them as much (I have heard people saying judges don’t pick reds because of color but when I see the dogs in person or in pics I can see why a judge would not pick their dogs) Some are just not show quality and they are showing them as if they were show quality. I give these people A for effort but the conformation needs to be on point for them to compete seriously with blacks and whites. There are some reds I have seen in the ring that are very nice and they should be looked at passed their color ,but then again this is rare when I see one that looks finish able. Reds are just not there yet like how the whites and blacks are…. I know a few breeders along with myself that truly want to improve on the reds and I think some nice reds should be coming out within the next few years.

Is your friend Gratiana Hermann ? If so She just bought a red bitch from the states that should do very well for her. I liked this bitch a lot and I wish her good luck with her  

Im not really worried about reds small gene pool  I have a master plan


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Roxy 
LOLO you said it I didnt.. but ok.. risking being bashed on the head for saying this I do agree with you that most of the reds are not as of yet the quality of blacks and/or whites. For those breeders who started with Shangri La.. some say that she was a so so breeder but honestly she was the one to start many quality red breeders including Farley's in the U.S. with their line. If one goes all the way back you can see most of the Red starters emanating from Shangri La who actually never showed their dogs but were responsible to sell their dogs to others who started a red line based on Shangri la. True the quality was not there but some like Terry Farley have produced some lovely reds based on some of these past breeders (to include Shangri La).
So yes I do agree with your comment that the reds have not as yet reached the quality of the blacks but I believe that red breeders out there are making sure that they would in future.
My friend's name is Tania. She bred a lovely apricot and she also imported a bitch from Russia if I am not mistaken and it was with this bitch she went to Cda. to breed her. She is a wonderful person and very motivated to promote the red.. She is the one who actually started the campaign and petition for the FCI to accept the red. If you google that petition you will find several breeders' names including mine signing the petition and telling our stories.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> Hi Roxy
> LOLO you said it I didnt.. but ok.. risking being bashed on the head for saying this I do agree with you that most of the reds are not as of yet the quality of blacks and/or whites.


Your not going to be bashed on the head lol I am not one to sugar coat things and if people can't see what they have in their breeding program is not quality I dunno what do say lol 




> For those breeders who started with Shangri La.. some say that she was a so so breeder but honestly she was the one to start many quality red breeders including Farley's in the U.S. with their line. If one goes all the way back you can see most of the Red starters emanating from Shangri La who actually never showed their dogs but were responsible to sell their dogs to others who started a red line based on Shangri la. True the quality was not there but some like Terry Farley have produced some lovely reds based on some of these past breeders (to include Shangri La).
> So yes I do agree with your comment that the reds have not as yet reached the quality of the blacks but I believe that red breeders out there are making sure that they would in future.


Yes Terry and Susie from Lidos Kennes are doing a very good job breeding conformationally correct dogs. In Canada Lumiere is also breeding some nice reds too.( she works with Terry). 



> My friend's name is Tania. She bred a lovely apricot and she also imported a bitch from Russia if I am not mistaken and it was with this bitch she went to Cda. to breed her. She is a wonderful person and very motivated to promote the red.. She is the one who actually started the campaign and petition for the FCI to accept the red. If you google that petition you will find several breeders' names including mine signing the petition and telling our stories.


Thats awesome , yes I seen the petition about a year ago, I am happy we have so many other breeders supporting red breeders


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Roxy:
Like you I also dont sugar coat.. but I have learnt during my many years in the dog/show world that when you are honest about health issues or another dog's conformation and voice it you can get in trouble.. so I try my best not to voice my opinion. Since I see now that this forum is much more OPEN than I have imagined.. than hopefully I can permit myself to be more to the point in future.
I believe that she used a Lumiere stud dog to breed to if I am not mistaken. He has a red mom and a black sire.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Rockporter:
LOLOL I am SO confused between PF and FB... so now I know where Jasper came from... Sorry for the confusion. God I am bad I did no work today at all . I must get off my fanny and this PF and get things done in my house. This is the thing with boards like this.. they tend to make you say, Dust Can Wait... LOL


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enzo's coi is low


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I went to my first meeting at the PCH and was accepted as a new member! Brad has agreed to help me with Kiara's physical evaluation so we will see! But here is her Pedigree, compared to the rest, I know it might look bad, but I am open to hear what ya gotta say! 

Pedigree: FrostFire's Blue Event Horizon


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

pfp, our poodles are related! 
your baby's grand dad is he's my parti-time man is my baby's great grand dad.
they need to meet and play!

tee hee

i'm not too worried about my dog as she's spayed. but i like that we're now distant cousins heh.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> Interesting - Poppy is a Seabrook pup. Their dogs figure in most of the toy red and apricot lines in the UK. I must get round to putting her pedigree on the database.


Vasco is also a Seabrook. I'll dig up his pedigree and stick it online as well.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Hi Rockporter:
> LOLOL I am SO confused between PF and FB... so now I know where Jasper came from... Sorry for the confusion. God I am bad I did no work today at all . I must get off my fanny and this PF and get things done in my house. This is the thing with boards like this.. they tend to make you say, Dust Can Wait... LOL


No worries . Poodles everywhere, here and on FB, hard to keep track! I find the same thing, time gets away from you online.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

passion4poodles;I went to my first meeting at the PCH and was accepted as a new member! Brad has agreed to help me with Kiara's physical evaluation so we will see! But here is her Pedigree said:


> Pedigree: FrostFire's Blue Event Horizon[/url]


Passion 4 poo: I am so glad you have contacted B. Odagiri and seeked his help. This is great and you ARE on the right path with him. He has much experience and knowledge with poodles.
Why be worried about your girl's pedigree. We all started somewhere and you are no different. With Brad's help I have no doubt you will improve and make a success of yourself as a future breeder and exhibitor. This is why it is so important for novices and new comers not to go it alone in any breed... so in this respect you are fortunate to have someone willing to mentor you and it was a good start to apply to a national breed club membership. I have no doubt you will learn alot from the breeder members of this club.​


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

faerie said:


> pfp, our poodles are related!
> your baby's grand dad is he's my parti-time man is my baby's great grand dad.
> they need to meet and play!
> 
> ...



If only I still lived in NC I would in a minute!




whitepoodles said:


> Passion 4 poo: I am so glad you have contacted B. Odagiri and seeked his help. This is great and you ARE on the right path with him. He has much experience and knowledge with poodles.
> Why be worried about your girl's pedigree. We all started somewhere and you are no different. With Brad's help I have no doubt you will improve and make a success of yourself as a future breeder and exhibitor. This is why it is so important for novices and new comers not to go it alone in any breed... so in this respect you are fortunate to have someone willing to mentor you and it was a good start to apply to a national breed club membership. I have no doubt you will learn alot from the breeder members of this club.​




Thank you Ora..there are other valuable members in the club that are willing to help me along the way as well. There are only 16 total, well 17 now including me! One is a retired Judge and his wife who breeds and shows toys as well as fox terriers her name is Dorinne Higuchi Fallas. Sadley it was loud where the meeting took place and I did not catch her husbands name but all the members that were at the meeting last night were very nice and I am sure will be a great help as I continue to grow.

One of the members is also very involved in obedience, I am hoping to get Tynkers ILP listed and have her start training for events such as that. I am so excited!! There are also handling classes in Aiea that I was not aware of, I plan on attending to see if I may be interested in joining the Kennel Club of Hawaii as well.​


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

P4P: sounds like a great plan to me. Let me know how your baby steps are progressing, Good luck and hope you enjoy the meetings at the club. I am a member of the Poodle Club of Canada now for the past 16 years and we all aim to educate.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Vasco is also a Seabrook. I'll dig up his pedigree and stick it online as well.


That is quite a coincidence, JE-UK, given the comparatively small number of UK poodles on this site. Did you also travel into the depths of Huntingdonshire for your pup? It was a very long drive from Lancashire! What is Vasco's kennel name? I shall look out for him on the pedigree site.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> That is quite a coincidence, JE-UK, given the comparatively small number of UK poodles on this site. Did you also travel into the depths of Huntingdonshire for your pup? It was a very long drive from Lancashire! What is Vasco's kennel name? I shall look out for him on the pedigree site.


And I thought the drive from Surrey was long! 

I wanted either a rescue (none to be found) or a well-bred pup. Seabrook was the best kennel I could find, and Irene spent hours talking me through poodle stuff.

Vasco is Seabrook Enchanted Destiny (gag!), pedigree at:

Pedigree: Seabrook Enchanted Destiny


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is Seabrook Crystal Gold - I think Irene rather expected her call name to be Crystal, but I couldn't quite hear myself calling that across the fields! I'll try and get her pedigree on today.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> Poppy is Seabrook Crystal Gold - I think Irene rather expected her call name to be Crystal, but I couldn't quite hear myself calling that across the fields! I'll try and get her pedigree on today.


Holy shades of 'Dallas', Batman!

I'd struggle with Crystal, too, I think .

We had a name before we had a dog (my S.O. was a navigator in the Navy; all navigators are called Vasco), so didn't have to try to craft a kennel name that was a reference to his registered name.

That pedigree database is pretty cool (thanks to whoever posted the link).


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Poodle Pedigree Data Base is a god sent. I cant function without it. The amazing information it provides to breeders is unbelievable. And.. it also calculates COI for us.. which is great .
It used to experience net problems (hacking etc..) but now seems to work just fine.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> We had a name before we had a dog (my S.O. was a navigator in the Navy; all navigators are called Vasco), so didn't have to try to craft a kennel name that was a reference to his registered name.


I *love* the name Vasco. I might have to steal it one day, but at least I am across the pond from you, LOL.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Poodle Pedigree Data Base is a god sent. I cant function without it. The amazing information it provides to breeders is unbelievable. And.. it also calculates COI for us.. which is great .
> It used to experience net problems (hacking etc..) but now seems to work just fine.


AGREED! Poodlepedigree and PHR are invaluable tools when researching and choosing mates for ones breeding dogs. I so love having the COI right there where we can see it. I think it is amazing that you can do test breedings oon two doogs who do not even exist yet. I also use the five gen colour pedigree a lot and it is a big help too. So happy they have sorted out a lot of their issues.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Hycontry's Miss Lacey Greenhorn

S-CH Grandeur's Bugatti
SS-CH Escorts Yannick Le Noir
SD-CH Grandeur's Lady Elizabeth
SSS-Avatar Concord
SSD-Escorts Vanessa La Blanche
SDS-CH King's Champagne Taste
SDD-CH Targa Lady Blair

D-CH Kimber's I'll Do It For Hycontry
DS-CH Mystic Angel In Disguise
DD-CH Prestige I'll Do It For Kimbers
DSS-CH Lemerle Silk Court Jester
DSD-CH Mardi Gras Kiyara Take A Bow
DDS-CH Prestige I'll Do Anything
DDD-Prestige Special Effects


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are my 4 dogs.

*Bifrastar Lucky Star*

S-CH Hoyanta New Star In Apricot
SS-CH Joiner´s Quality Quillo Quillan
SD-CH Hoyanta Black Daydreams In Apricot
SSS-CH Joiner´s Quality Iroko Igor
SSD-CH Champagne D‘Or Laura
SDS- Apricot-Obelix 
SDD-CH Hoyanta Black Take Me to The Top

D-CH Sonyboys Exciting Evita
DS- Little Red Sunshine Satisfaction
DD- Sonyboys Queen Eliza
DSS-Sunshine Satisfaction
DSD-Little Red Highland Queen
DDS-CH Puemmi‘s Legolas
DDD- Sonyboys I‘m Your Dream

*CH Curonian Spit Backroad Adventure *

S-CH Degana Cash up front
SS-CH Wink‘s Love Me For The Money
SD-CH Degana Barbican Anything Goes
SSS- CH Litilann‘s Roland Of Shelazar
SSD-CH Markan Good Girls Don´t 
SDS-CH Degana Cole Porter
SDD-CH Barbican Maenell High Light 

D-CH Ginette Comtess vom Swenter Moor
DS-CH Torbec Full of promises
DD-CH Birdy vom Swenter Moor
DSS-CH Torbec Road to Fame
DSD-CH Stentorp Torbec Lady Fame
DDS-CH Dassin Dover
DDD-CH Ragazza Romana vom Swenter Moor
*
Huffish Put The Blame On Me*

S-CH Diego Da Maya
SS-CH Ale Kai Mikimoto on fifth
SD-CH Cotian style and splash
SSS- CH Lake cove that's my boy
SSD- CH Ale Kai Diamonds and Pearls
SDS-CH Avatar Concord
SDD-CH Blue Skies Splash

D-CH Racketeer Street Poetry
DS-CH Huffish on Every Street
DD-Huffish Hot Racketeer
DSS-CH Kaylens Reason to Believe
DSD-CH Huffish I'm Every Woman
DDS-CH Racketeer Dangerous Acquaintance 
DDD- CH Lycos Hot Woman 

*Lapponia's Polar*

S- Voila Perfect Alibi (not a CH yet since he is not 2 years old but has the point for it)
SS-CH Voila Canadian Club
SD-CH Voila Reality Check
SSS-CH Alias Just Give Me That Wink
SSD- CH Voila Volante 
SDS-CH Kateisha Reality Bites
SDD-Voila Due South

D-CH Party-Line's Keep My Style
DS-CH Brighton Keepsake
DD- Huffish Funky Pretty
DSS-CH Lake Cove Grabbing The Spotlight
DSD-CH Brighton Three Wishes
DDS-CH Torpaz It'll Be All White
DDD-Huffish ****** Tonk Woman


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Apoodlelady:
This is really a nice pedigree. Some gorgeous dogs in their with top wins. 
Very nice !


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winnow:
This is also a top pedigree, I dont know much about the sire's side but the dam's side lineage is familiar to me. Some very nice dogs there too.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Joker Pedigree

Here's my boy's pedigree


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

The new pup has a nice pedigree Winnow. AM CAN CH Alias Just Give Me That Wink is sire of Jasper's dam, who is also a lovely blue. How is Polar fitting in with your crew?


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's Gladers Pedigree

S: CH Graphic Smokejumper
SS: AM CH Graphic Prophecy
SD: AM CH Graphic Sauvie Quick Silver TP
SSS: AM/CAN CH Blacktie Silverngent Dayspring
SSD: Graphic Winterstorm
SDS: AM CH Whiperwind's On A Carousel TP
SDD: Graphic First Lady TP
SSSS: AM CH Lake Cove's Just Step Aside Boys
SSSD: AM CH Pinafore Bonee Idee
SSDS: AM CH Graphic Contraband
SSDD: AM CH Gibson Glamour Girl
SDSS: AM/SPAN/PORT/INT CH Primetime Kristofer TP
SDSD: AM CH Pinafore Whisperwind Brooke TP
SDDS: AM/FIN/DAN/INT CH Maneetas Del Zarzoso Fuego Fauto TP
SDDD: Graphic Investment

D: Matisse Silver Style
DS: AM CH Mardi Gras Kiyara Different Drummer
DD: AM CH Lemerle Matisse Cote D'Azure
DSS: AM CH Lemerle Silk Court Jester
DSD: AM CH Mardi Gras Kiyara That Girl
DDS: AM/LUX CH Pinafore Presidigitation
DDD: AM/CAN CH Lemerle French Silk TP
DSSS: AM CH Lemerle Silk Harlequin
DSSD: Lemerle Silken Snowcrest
DSDS: AM/FIN/DAN/INT CH Maneetas Del Zarzoso Fuego Fauto TP
DSDD: AM CH Mardi Gras Alyndee Brass Ring
DDSS: AM CH Pinafore President
DDSD: AM CH Alegra Angel In Diz Giz
DDDS: AM CH Lemerle Travllin' Lite
DDDD: Lemerle Elegance In Silk


----------

